# Got a problem...



## Harry Muff (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello peeps.




I've got a G12, only 3 months old and I just wondered if anyone had encountered this issue before:













Normally, I'd just take it back to the shop. Trouble is, mine came from Canada and I'm in England.


It would be possible to return it as I got it through my GF's family who live out there and she's going back at Christmas.




The thing is, it seems to be an intermittent fault. It works fine with video too. Weird.






Can anyone shed some light on this as to whether it is a simple fix that would be worth getting done locally? Or is it screwed and I'm going to have to send it back? (The warranty only covers Canada and the U.S.A.)




Any advice would be appreciated.


Thanks




Harry.


----------



## markIVantony (Nov 12, 2011)

Has it been dropped? Any correlation you can make between temperature and the malfunction?

Might try to just take it apart and put it back together. Works for me sometimes.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 12, 2011)

It needs service. Find a friend in the USA/Canada to send it in for you. You can probably send it to the service center , and just use their address.

Actually, are you sure it covers only the USA and Canada? That does not seem right.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 12, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Actually, are you sure it covers only the USA and Canada? That does not seem right.


It seems a common practice with Canon to limit the warranty to only regions in which they were purchased. For example Canon Australia's warranty terms limit it to cameras purchased directly or indirectly through Canon Australia or New Zealand:

http://www.canon.com.au/Support-Services/Warranty/Warranty-Terms

I guess they operate as seperate business units and don't want to get 'stuck' with a lot of warranty claims from grey imports without the benefit of getting some of the profit. For whatever reason here an 'Australian' 5D Mk II is around $2800, $2500 from a grey importer (with a local warranty as legally required of their own) or about $2200 if you want to import from elsewhere and take the risk on warranty. From what I see Europe is much the same and tend to pay more than the USA / Canada.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 12, 2011)

If you have the physical receipt from the store I'd be surprised if Canon didn't honour the UK warranty. They're pretty damn good here in the UK or at least CPS is.

Territorial warranties are to prevent grey imports but with these you don't usually have the store receipt. Make sure you mention this when contacting Canon and I would imagine you should be ok.


----------

